# Help is my platy sick?



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

hi please can someone help me??
My male platy has stopped swimming and is merely floating around the tank. His fins look like they have either been chewed or damaged in someway. He has been fine for the 12months ive had him. i haven't noticed my other fish attacking him at all but it may still have happened.

i've taken him out of the main tank and given him some aquarium salt and some anti bacteria treatment. 

has anyone any advice please?? 
thanks


----------

